# So many smiles out the windows



## alleyyooper (Aug 28, 2012)

Finally down loaded some pictures from the camera we had taken from the living room window. I know a bit has to do with the drought and the doggies pool.
































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 28, 2012)

The white thing in the turkey picture is my wireless rain gauge sending unit.




























 Al


----------



## jdc123 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just got done watching a doe and two little ones come to my pear tree.


----------



## D&B Mack (Aug 29, 2012)

Mommy had triplets...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 29, 2012)

Venison is sounding good for dinner tonight. A week from Saturday THHHWWWAAACCCKKK!! i will be climbing a tree but will NOT be working.


----------



## cuttingintime (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I need to get my scandisks out of my game cams see what's happening in my woods.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 7, 2012)

Al


----------

